# Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!



## Anglerboard-Team (15. Mai 2006)

Hier findet Ihr die Infos, und ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



			
				Anglerboard-Team schrieb:
			
		

> *Dieses Vorgehen angeblicher Mitglieder ist absolut inakzeptabel und wird von
> keinem (Redaktions)mitglied toleriert. Die gesamte Redaktion verurteilt dies
> aufs Schärfste! Einzelne Probleme zwischen zwei Parteien sind persönlich
> auszutragen und nicht auf einer öffentlichen Kommunikationsplattform, wie
> Anglerboard.de sie zur Verfügung stellt.*


Top! Genauso kenn ich das auch aus andern Foren - die einzig richtige Möglichkeit ein gewisses Niveau in einem solchen öffentlichen Forum zu wahren! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

Richtig, vor allem da gerade frisch noch dazukam, dass ein Anbieter auf Grund eines Postings hier im Board mit nächtlichen "Störanrufen"; Beleidigungen etc. leben muss.

*Das kanns so nicht sein!!!*

Selbstverständlich ist das Board auch dazu da, Kritik zu äußern - wenns belegbar ist!!

Oft genug habe ich aber auch schon mitbekommen wie sich da manche Angler benehmen, dass da mancher Anbieter die "Lust verliert" und eher froh ist solche Kunden auch zu "verlieren", kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen.

*Dass aber manche Leute das Forum hier als Druckmittel gegenüber Anbietern benutzen - ob für berechtigte Interessen uoder unberechtigte - ist absolut nicht akzeptabel!!*

Sollten mir dazu Namen, Nicknames, Mailadressen oder ähnliches zukommen von Leuten, die sowas versuchen, werden diese von mir im Anglerboard gesperrt.

*In meinen Augen ist das allerunterste Schublade!!*


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, vor allem da gerade frisch noch dazukam, dass ein Anbieter auf Grund eines Postings hier im Board mit *nächtlichen "Störanrufen"*; Beleidigungen etc. leben muss.


Ich fasse es nicht... auf was für ein Niveau sich manche Leute doch herablassen! #d 
Sowas würde ich zivilrechtlich verfolgen! :r


----------



## HD4ever (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

*"Wir sind eine Infoplattform von Anglern für Angler und kein Druckmittel!"

*sehe ich genauso .... 
wenn ich da was von nächtlichen Störanrufen lese kann man sich wieder nur an den Kopf fassen ... #d #q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

#d ....ohne Worte...#d


----------



## Knispel (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

Das erfüllt doch den Strafbestand der Nötigung, anzeigen und sperren. Finde so ein Verhalten unterste Schublade


----------



## Gunnar (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Das erfüllt doch den Strafbestand der Nötigung, anzeigen und sperren. Finde so ein Verhalten unterste Schublade


#6 #6 #6 
seh ich genauso+öffentlich machen im Board, damit diese Personenwissen, wie es ist "öffentlich" bloß gestellt zu werden.

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



> seh ich genauso+öffentlich machen im Board, damit diese Personenwissen, wie es ist "öffentlich" bloß gestellt zu werden.


Dass aber ein anonymer Störanrufer nicht unbedingt seinen Namen nennt ist Euch schon klar? )))

Ich hab ja aber schon klar geschrieben:
Wenn wir da einen (mit welchen Beweisen auch immer) festmachen können (sowohl bei den jetzigen Vorfällen, wie auch bei zukünftigen), fliegt der hier raus und da wird auch entsprechend bekannt gemacht.



> Das erfüllt doch den Strafbestand der Nötigung, anzeigen und sperren.


Das ist zuerst mal Sache des Anbieters.

Aber ich würde das auch anzeigen.

Unglaublich was sich da manche rausnehmen!!


----------



## Debilofant (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



> Warum eine solche offizielle "Stellungnahme", obwohl keine wirkliche und offensichtliche Not dazu besteht? Eine berechtigte Frage.


 
Eine in meinen Augen schon fast überfällige Stellungnahme, denn die völlig zu Recht verurteilten Versuche, das AB _für eigene Zwecke zu missbrauchen,_ sei es Anschwärzen von Anbietern gleich welcher Art oder diskreditierendes Waschen schmutziger, nicht im AB zur Waschreife gebrachter Wäsche, haben absolut nichts auf einer "Bühne" wie dem AB zu suchen! Beim Entgegentreten sollten die AB-Mod´s auch ruhig mit ein wenig Zivilcourage seitens der Boardis unterstützt werden, soweit die unlauteren Zwecke klar auf der Hand liegen!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



> Beim Entgegentreten sollten die AB-Mod´s auch ruhig mit ein wenig Zivilcourage seitens der Boardis unterstützt werden, soweit die unlauteren Zwecke klar auf der Hand liegen!


Jederzeit gerne!


----------



## Dart (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

Das, das AB und vermutlich auch andere grosse Boards (egal, zu welcher Thematik oder welchem Hobby) in dieser Weise, als Druckmittel, missbraucht werden, ist ja wohl wirklich das Allerletzte:v 
Die scheinbare Anonymitaet des Net, scheint fuer Einige wirklich der willkommene Spielplatz, ihrer Profilneurosen und Psychosen zu sein.
Anrufer lassen sich ja leider nicht so einfach auffindbar zu machen, so sie sie ihre Nummer nicht versenden, bei Postings sollte das schon, mittels I.P., eher der Fall sein.
Ich hoffe da auch, das das ein Einzelfall bleibt.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



> so sie sie ihre Nummer nicht versenden, bei Postings sollte das schon, mittels I.P., eher der Fall sein


Da haben die Mods ja bisher gute Arbeit geleistet im Forum bei den Postings, so dass das immer im Rahmen gehalten werden konnte.
Dennoch hast Du recht:
Das Internet ist lange nicht so anonym (auch mit den diversen Proxys etc.) wie sich das manche wünschen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

Moin Moin ,
so ein Verhalten ist nicht zu tolerieren #q #q #q 


> ein anonymer Störanrufer


sowas zeigt doch wie die Typen gestrickt sind . Jemand der unzufrieden ist und was erreichen will , Fakten in der Hinterhand hat , der hat auch keine Scheu für zu seinen Äußerungen zu stehen . Für mich sind das sorry Feiglinge die aber nicht zu unterschätzen sind leider weil sie großen Schaden anrichten können .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Dart (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

Bleibt im Rahmen des AB-Forums zu hoffen, das da der ein oder andere sich in seiner Wortwahl eines sachlichen Tonfalls, in der Zukunft, bemueht. Kritik ist doch super, ich stimme auch nicht mit Allen und Jedem ueberein. Was da jetzt im Hintergrund mit dem AB gemacht oder provoziert wird, spiegelt leider auch ein wenig, das Verhalten und Benehmen einiger User in div. Threads wieder.|rolleyes 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



> Kritik ist doch super, ich stimme auch nicht mit Allen und Jedem ueberein.


Und genau darum gehts:
Kritik (am besten natürlich konstruktive) ist nie etwas, dass nicht gernre gesehen wird - auch von keinem seriösen Anbieter.



> spiegelt leider auch ein wenig, das Verhalten und Benehmen einiger User in div. Threads wieder


Auch das trifft den Punkt, leider!

Der Thread soll ja nur manchen Leuten klarmachen, dass mehr bei uns ankommt, als mancher vielleicht denkt - und dass wir im entsprechenden Falle auch entsprechend handeln werden!


----------



## scholle01 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



			
				Debilofant schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Entgegentreten sollten die AB-Mod´s auch ruhig mit ein wenig Zivilcourage seitens der Boardis unterstützt werden, soweit die unlauteren Zwecke klar auf der Hand liegen!
> 
> Tschau Debilofant #h



Kann ich nur unterschreiben.#6 #6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, vor allem da gerade frisch noch dazukam, dass ein Anbieter auf Grund eines Postings hier im Board mit nächtlichen "Störanrufen"; Beleidigungen etc. leben muss.
> 
> *Das kanns so nicht sein!!!*
> 
> ...


 

|good: #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## bölck (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

tach auch , schaut doch mal bei  www.forum.boote-magazin.de rein. der umgangston in diesem forum war auch für mich anlaß , dort nicht mehr mitzuwirken . bevor ich es vergesse , unter " SCHWARZER KANAL "  und der bericht "DOOFE ANGLER " . es gibt aber auch noch andere berichte .  gruß manni:v |krach:


----------



## Tommy-Boy (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau darum gehts:
> Kritik (am besten natürlich konstruktive) ist nie etwas, dass nicht gernre gesehen wird - auch von keinem seriösen Anbieter.
> 
> 
> ...



#6 

Hoffentlich besinnen sich irgendwann manche Leute wieder, warum das Anglerboard so erfolgreich geworden ist: Wir sind alles Angler (oder solche, die es werden wollen), und wir schreiben hier um uns Tipps zu geben, zu diskutieren oder um nett zu quatschen. Leider wird diese Plattform auch zum stänkern benutzt, vielleicht wird das jetzt wenigstens eine zeitlang weniger!

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## fjordbutt (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

gabs direkt probleme mit dem ***waller*** thraed? das wär jetz einer der mir so spontan einfallen würde...wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, das einer, der da jetzt noch mitschreibt, so eine schei****verzapfen könnte. 

ansonsten gibts zu dem thema nicht viel zu sagen, oder mal etwas härter ausgedrückt: jeder der thomas sein anliegen nicht versteht oder nicht beachtet, hats nicht verdient hier mitglied zu sein....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



> gabs direkt probleme mit dem ***waller*** thraed?


Das waren die genannten anonymen Störanrufe, hatte ja aber mit dem eigentlichen Anliegen direkt nix zu tun, ich hoffe dennoch dass da wegen der Anrufe Anzeige erstattet wird.


----------



## Dart (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



			
				Dart schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt im Rahmen des AB-Forums zu hoffen, das da der ein oder andere sich in seiner Wortwahl eines sachlichen Tonfalls, in der Zukunft, bemueht. Kritik ist doch super, ich stimme auch nicht mit Allen und Jedem ueberein. Was da jetzt im Hintergrund mit dem AB gemacht oder provoziert wird, spiegelt leider auch ein wenig, das Verhalten und Benehmen einiger User in div. Threads wieder.|rolleyes
> Gruss Reiner


 
Zu meinem vorherigen Posting, fuege ich gern hinzu, das auch Haendler und Werbepartner, sich hier gern mal recht duemmlich praesentieren. Das rechtfertigt natuerlich nicht das diese Personen unter der Guertellinie angegriffen werden in welcher Form auch immer. Man hofft auf normalen Wasserstand, und auf nette Fangmeldungen, auf welchen Koeder auch immer 
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Debilofant (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



> Das waren die genannten anonymen Störanrufe, hatte ja aber mit dem eigentlichen Anliegen direkt nix zu tun,


 
Bin ehrlich gestanden noch ein wenig baff, dass der Telefonterror dann tatsächlich ausgerechnet diesem Thread zuzurechnen sein soll #d.

Da wurde zwar allerhand aus Ungeduld heraus geschrieben und da wird wohl auch noch, nachdem der Thread ja nun ins Laberforum verschoben wurde, noch ein wenig mehr "Lesestoff" zusammenkommen, aber _Mißgunst_ und _Anfeindungen_ konnte auch ich aus den dort abgeladenen Postings bislang beileibe nicht erkennen #c. Mag sein, dass dieser Thread inzwischen in höchstem Maße sinnfreie Geschmackssache ist und dort so einiges augenzwinkernd auf der Schippe landet, aber mit Anschwärzungen oder böswilligen Angriffen hat das Ding doch nun wirklich nichts am Hut.

Aber egal, der Umstand, dass "threadbegleitende" Anrufe der geschilderten Art zu verzeichnen waren, ist und bleibt völlig inakzeptabel #d, egal um welchen Thread auch immer es sich handeln möge!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



> Aber egal, der Umstand, dass "threadbegleitende" Anrufe der geschilderten Art zu verzeichnen waren, ist und bleibt völlig inakzeptabel , egal um welchen Thread auch immer es sich handeln möge!


Ganz genau!


----------



## nixfang (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

Fakt ist doch, dass es immer wieder einige wenige Leute gibt, die maßlos mit ihren "Robin Hood-Aktionen" überteiben.  "Nächtliche Störanrufe" sind echt übel, wobei ich mich Frage, warum geht ein Händler Nachts an sein Bürotelefon...|kopfkrat

Andererseits finde ich den Begriff  "Anschwärzen" auch etwas überzogen. Klaro will ich auch wissen, wo man kaufen kann oder lieber auch nicht. Da spielt neben dem Preis auch die Kulanz und Reklapraxis eine große Rolle. 
Hier gibt es meines Erachtens nun mal keine bessere Plattform als das Anlgerboard.
#6#6#6


----------



## Lachsy (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

Wat störanrufe? Sag mal tickt da einer nicht sauber?

Ich finde es ne frechheit wenn störanrufe getätigt werden. Wir sind doch keine Stocker sondern angler . Aber die person muss dingfest gemacht werden. Sowat geht ja garnicht. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## honeybee (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



			
				nixfang schrieb:
			
		

> wobei ich mich Frage, warum geht ein Händler Nachts an sein Bürotelefon...|kopfkrat



Naja warum nicht. Bei vielen ist die "Firma" im Haus und es gibt nur einen Anschluss.

Zum anderen hat mich Reinhard heute angerufen und da ist auch dieses Thema gefallen. 
Ich finde es pers. schon fast krankhaft, des nachts leute am Telefon zu belästigen. Zumal Reinhard auch 2 Kinder hat, die das auch mitbekommen.


----------



## nordman (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind doch keine Stocker sondern angler .


tschuldigung, ist etwas |offtopic, aber wer oder was ist ein stocker?;+ das hab ich noch nie gehört...#c


----------



## honeybee (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

Lachsy meint Stalker 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stalking


----------



## tamandua (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> tschuldigung, ist etwas |offtopic, aber wer oder was ist ein stocker?;+ das hab ich noch nie gehört...#c



Vllt ''Stalker'', nur eingedeutscht?#c


----------



## Lachsy (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

Stalker sind krankhafte leute, die andere beläßtigen mit anrufe, auflauern, beobachten und verfolgen. Sogar oft drohanrufe tätigen.
Oft tauchen sie bei berühmtheiten auf. 

genau jana und tamandua , sorry wusste ja nicht wie man die schreibt

mfg Lachsy


----------



## fiskes (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

Hallo
Es sind ja nicht nur die anonymen Anrufer, die das Board in Verruf bringen, sondern auch die, welche in marktschreierischer Weise irgendwelche Firmen anprangern, von welchen sie sich bei den Portokosten über den Tisch gezogen fühlen, nur weil sie nicht *lesen* können. Solche threads sollten auch direkt gelöscht werden, da dieses auch eine Verunglimpfung derselbigen Firma entspricht.

Robert


----------



## Lachsy (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



			
				fiskes schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Es sind ja nicht nur die anonymen Anrufer, die das Board in Verruf bringen, sondern auch die, welche in marktschreierischer Weise irgendwelche Firmen anprangern, von welchen sie sich bei den Portokosten über den Tisch gezogen fühlen, nur weil sie nicht *lesen* können. Solche threads sollten auch direkt gelöscht werden, da dieses auch eine Verunglimpfung derselbigen Firma entspricht.
> 
> Robert



Sorry Robert aber das sehe ich anders, auch wenn ich lesen kann, sagt mir mein Verstand das zb 12 € versand oder sogar 25 € bei kleinelektronik sich nicht gehören. Versandpauschale oft 8 € und versendet wird mir 1,44 €

Das mit dem Anrufen ist ein ganz anderen schuh. Sowas gehört sich nicht

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Dorsch1 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

Es wird immer und immer wieder solche Leute geben.Das Board ist in eine Diemension reingewachsen wo soetwas leider bei der vielzahl der Member immer wieder passieren wird.Von solchen Leuten sollten wir uns ganz klar distanzieren.
Was wäre wenn die Gewerbetreibenden die hier manchmal so niedergemacht werden vom AB fernbleiben?Es sich rumspricht das das AB ja an allem nur zu meckern hat.Sicherlich ist Kritik gut...aber dann auf einem vernünftigen Niveau.Ohne unsere Partner wäre das AB nicht mehr zu halten.Dafür ist es einfach zu groß geworden.Wenn die nun nach solchen Vorfällen dem AB den Rücken kehren weil sie sagen soetwas brauchen wir nicht,dann liebe Leute wäre das auch der sichere Tod für diese geniale Plattform.
Es sind schon viele Foren,auch sehr große gestorben weil der Umgangston einfach ausgeartet ist.
Diese Plattform als Druckmittel zu benutzen ist dann natürlich das allerletzte.Solche Leute schaden nicht nur den Anbieter,Verkäufer,etc. sondern alle Member hier im Board.


----------



## goeddoek (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Plattform als Druckmittel zu benutzen ist dann natürlich das allerletzte.Solche Leute schaden nicht nur den Anbieter,Verkäufer,etc. sondern alle Member hier im Board.



#6  So ist es Dorsch1

Mal davon abgesehen, dass solche Sachen genauso albern wie diese " mein Kumpel ist Anwalt"-  und "Damit geh' ich zur XXXX-Zeitung"-Geschichten sind |uhoh: 

Ärgerlich nur, dass die Schose dem AB nicht just zuträglich ist


----------



## honeybee (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

Da gebe ich Dorsch1 völlig recht.
Wenn jeder Boardpartner, Sponsor etc. wegen einem Vorfall egal welcher Art, so behandelt wird, würde es das AB nicht mehr lange geben.


----------



## tokeegecko (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen Dorsch1.
Genau meine Meinung.:m 
Das AB darf nicht dazu ausgenutzt werden, um Druck auszuüben!
Das soll aber nicht heißen, dass es hier keine Kritiken über schlechte Erfahrungen mit Händlern, Hersteller, Pächtern usv geben soll.
Es kommt immer auf den Tonfall an!!
Konstuktive Kritik hat noch niemanden geschadet und eine Möglichkeit zur Gegendarstellung gibt´s hier ja auch. Und einige Members werden sich unter Umständen auch positiv äußern (gab es schon mehrmals hier).
Und wie heißt es so schön, "Wo viel Licht ist, ist auch viel Schatten".


Gruß
No


----------



## argon08 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

also gegen persöhnliche beleidigungen und gewalt bin ich auch aber wenn ich an ein thread denke der mit einer firma ofen..ch zutun hatte da dreht sich bei mir immer noch der magen. ich ich bin auch froh das andere mich (uns) dafor gewarnt hat.


----------



## MelaS72 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Da gebe ich Dorsch1 völlig recht.
> Wenn jeder Boardpartner, Sponsor etc. wegen einem Vorfall egal welcher Art, so behandelt wird, würde es das AB nicht mehr lange geben.


stimme Dorsch1 ebenfalls zu! und ....

@Jana, da sind wir doch beide mal wieder gleicher Meinung #6


----------



## Acipenser (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *In meinen Augen ist das allerunterste Schublade!!*



Dem ist wirklich nichts hinzu zu fügen. Auch wenn vielleicht einige nächtliche Telefonanrufe noch nicht den Tatbestand des Stalking erfüllen (ist nicht erst vor wenigen Wochen die Strafe auf 5 Jahre Haft hochgesetzt worden?), ist das absolut inakzeptabel.

Dass einem bei der Beantwortung eines Kommentars die Galle überlaufen kann, davon wird sich keiner freisprechen können, da greife ich mir auch an die eigene Nase. Die Frage ist nur, kann ich auch die Bremse anziehen und meine Meinung in sittsame Worte kleiden?

Beleidigungen, Verletzungen, Denunziationen, Rufschädigungen und damit auch verbunden Geschäftsschädigungen sind in keiner Gesellschaft und keiner Interessensgruppe tolerierbar. Kann sich ein solcher Mensch wirklich noch ruhig im Spiegel betrachten?

Pax


----------



## Debilofant (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

...die Frage ist wohl bei nicht wenigen Vertretern dieser "Spezies" eher, ob solche Menschen überhaupt jemals einen Gedanken daran "verschwendet" haben, mal in den Spiegel zu schauen...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Acipenser (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



			
				Debilofant schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Frage ist wohl bei nicht wenigen Vertretern dieser "Spezies" eher, ob solche Menschen überhaupt jemals einen Gedanken daran "verschwendet" haben, mal in den Spiegel zu schauen...
> 
> Tschau Debilofant #h



Wird da der Spiegel blind? Oder hat das eher was mit Gedanken = denken zutun? 

Liegt aber doch eher am allgemeinen Verlust von Hemmschwellen, da Niveaulosigkeit ja in den Massenmedien vorgelebt und kritiklos (und gedankenlos) nachgelebt wird. Es lebe die Gruppendynamik.

Und schon bin ich wieder bei meiner Lieblingsempfehlung: die gesellschaftsverdummenden Massenmedien auf den Müll schmeißen und wieder zu vernünftigen Tugenden wie gegenseitigem Respekt und Toleranz zurück kehren. Die 30 Minuten Angelsendung im Monat kann man auch in einem guten Forum posten. "Große Brüder" und "verzweifelte Hausfrauen" tragen nichts zur positiven Entwicklung der Gesellschaft bei.

So ein Board ist m.E. durchaus in der Lage auch einen gegenseitigen Erziehungsbeitrag zu leisten. (|offtopic|peinlich|abgelehn)


----------



## Nordangler (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

Nun habe ich die Sache lange begutachtet und wage es, ein Statement abzugeben.
Es ist wirklich schon schlimm genug, wenn man im Board angegriffen oder beleidigt wird.
Gott sei Dank sind hier die Mods meistens recht schnell bei der Sache und unterbinden diese Arten von Angriffen und Beleidigungen.
Fakt ist aber, dass es leider bei so einer hohen Zahl von Usern immer wieder zu solchen negativen Schwingungen kommen wird.
Hier bleibt dann den betroffenen Personen nur, sich mit dem Moderatoren in Verbindungen setzen.
Auch sollte man bedenken, das solche Beleidigungen und Kommentare der betreffenden Person zusetzen. Da kann man noch Nerven wie Stahlseile haben, die Psyche wird angegriffen.

Aber wer die Dreistigkeit hat, nachts auch noch über das Telefon die betreffende Person zu terrorisieren, dem gehört wirklich eine Strafanzeige verpasst.

§ 240 StGB
Wer einen Menschen rechtswidrig mit Gewalt oder durch Drohung mit einem empfindlichen Übel zu einer Handlung, Duldung oder Unterlassung nötigt, wird mit einer Freiheitsstrafe bis zu 3 Jahren oder einer Geldstrafe bestraft.

Rechtswidrig ist die Tat, wenn die Anwendung der Gewalt oder die Androhung des Übels zu dem angestrebten Zweck als verwerflich anzusehen ist.

Der Versuch ist strafbar.

Also anzeigen und nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. Insbesonders, wenn man sein Firmenanschluß zu Hause hat. 
Man sollte auch an seine Frau und Kindern in diesem Fall denken. Wer weiß, was die betreffende Person, zu der Familie sagen würde, wenn sie an den Hörer gehen.

Sven


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

Mal abgesehen von diesen üblen Geschichten und Vorfällen, die die allermeisten Boardies hier schon verurteilen: :g 

Zwischen berechtigter Kritik an Negativzuständen, Erfahrungen beim Einkauf, Gerät oder Umgang mit Kunden/Händlern und einem "Anschwärzen" klafft nun noch eine feine Grenze, die es genau einzuhalten gilt. Da ist zum Einen die Selbstdisziplin und Fairness und auch die Erkenntnis, daß nun mal was schief laufen kann, auf der anderen Seite aber auch der Zuspruch und die Boardgemeinschaft, die gegenüber einem einzelnen schon ein gewisses Mehrgewicht bedeutet.
Die hier mit einem wachsames Auge drüber wachenden Moderatoren haben für mein Empfinden aber schon in manchen heissen Fällen die richtige Balance wiederhergestellt und eingehalten, dafür mal ein #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

Danke, AngelDet ))


----------



## tapaesser (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

@ all Boardleader

Okay, ich habe meine abmahnung bekommen, weil ich unhöflich und beleidigend gewesen bin.  Nicht hier sondern in Zandertröth.  
Jetzt aber mal eine Frage an Euch.

Wie ist es möglich, das hier im Board ein Versandhändler total verissen wird.

Viele angler, gerade die "Dorfbewohner" sind froh das es Versender gibt, die Angelgeräte und Zubehör liefern. 

Und da schreibt ein 16-jähriger, er kauft für 2000,00 € im Jahr ein und ist unzufrieden?   

Anschwärzen und negative Meinung haben ist ein Unterschied.

Siehe Askari 24 Stundenservice


----------



## Tommy-Boy (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Wie ist es möglich, das hier im Board ein Versandhändler total verissen wird.
> 
> Viele angler, gerade die "Dorfbewohner" sind froh das es Versender gibt, die Angelgeräte und Zubehör liefern. [...]



Also, ich bin im Moment 'Dorfbewohner' und kaufe mein Zeug trotzdem meist im Laden (zumal ich eh fast immer Köder mit einkaufen muss).

Aber zu dem Veriss: Das mit den Anrufen usw. ist absolut falsch, keine Frage. Dass er allerdings hier im Board seinen Ruf verloren hat ist er halt auch selber Schuld. Wer als Händler(!) meint, Board-Mitglieder so ver*rschen (sry, so sehe ich persönlich das) zu können, der darf sich wirklich nicht wundern dass er im Board danach nicht mehr allzu beliebt ist.

Wie gesagt: Anrufe usw. gehören sich trotzdem nicht.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## tapaesser (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

@tommy aus Kölle

Ich gebe Dir vollkommen Recht. Der "Wallerkönig" hat sich sicherlich selbst geschadet. Allerdings was da im Nachhinein abgelaufen ist gehört sich einfach nicht.
Nur gibt es hier im Board leider noch Andere Tröts, in denen ein anderes Versandhaus schlecht gemacht wird. Teilweise überlege ich mir da, ob es wirklich alles der Wahrheit entspricht was da so geschrieben wird.
Posting  Nr. 67 und 70 im Tröt Askari 24 Std. Lieferung
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1164419#post1164419
Da bestellt ein 16-jähriger für 2000 €'s Ware. 
Hmm, es gibt den sogenannten Taschengeld-§. 
Also 50,00 @ pro Bestellung.= 40 Bestellungen im Jahr.|uhoh:

Dann postet er auf Nachfrage, er bezahlt bar auf die Hand?????;+
Wie das denn ????
Entweder Abbuchung vom Konto, uppps, mit 16 Jahren 2 Mille auf dem Konto
oder Kreditkarte.. relativ schwer als 16-jähriger die zu bekommen
oder aber Nachnahme. Gebühr hierfür 5,60 € x 40 Bestellungen = 224,00€
Barzahlung ist nur im Fachmarkt möglich. Und da brauche ich nicht auf eine Lieferung warten. Oder?
Bei Einmalbestellung prüft AskaRI AUF SICHER DIE Bonität und stellt fest, der Kunde ist erst 16. Ob die wohl erst einmal eine Genehmigung der Eltern einholen ? 

So etwas meine ich mit Geschäftsschädigung und anschwärzen. Das ist keine kostruktive Kritik.


----------



## Tommy-Boy (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

Jaoh, manche schreiben nur um des Schreibens willen. Ich persönlich achte sehr stark auf Bewertungen aus dem AB, daher sind solche reinen 'Mecker-Beiträge' nur dafür geeignet die Qualität des AB zu mindern. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## tapaesser (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

@tommy

stimmt. Auch ich schreibe oft und lese wegen Unterhaltung und um Wissen zu sammeln. Manchmal schreibe ich auch nur aus Langeweile. Aber denunzieren ist nicht mein Ding, auch wenn ich mich manchmal aufrege und ...... na ja. Das ist die Sauce von gestern.


----------



## Eddie (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

Was den Askari Trööt angeht, da hat jm. mit 2000€ im Jahr ein bisschen übertrieben, er ist aber auch erst 16. Vielleicht waren es auch nur 200€ und er hat sich verschrieben. Als er geschrieben hat, dass er Bar zahlt, hat er vielleicht schon gemerkt, dass das nicht so recht sein kann.
Ansonsten hat er sehr nette Artikel verfasst, lasst uns dasvergessen.
Nicht aufregen....
Ist aber auch egal, der Askari Trööt und viele anderen sind unter aller ...,
da werden Händler etc. richtig mies gemacht. Dass es Leute unter uns gibt, die solch ein Board als Druckmittel benutzen, ist absolut inakzeptabel.
Eine absolute Frechheit!
Soetwas dachte ich mir aber auch schon, manche motzen nur weil sie mit irgendeiner Kleinigkeit nicht zufrieden sind.
Ich bin dafür, dass man diese Leute öffentlich anprangert, das kann nicht sein, dass ein ganzes Board wegen solchen Leuten einen schlechten Ruf bekommt. 

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*



> Ich bin dafür, dass man diese Leute öffentlich anprangert, das kann nicht sein, dass ein ganzes Board wegen solchen Leuten einen schlechten Ruf bekommt


Deswegen auch unsere klare Ansage:
Wenn wir sowas mitbekommen und beweisen können, gibt es ein (bzw. mehrere) Anglerboardmitglied(er) weniger!!


----------

